# Sticky  Why bother to 'socialize' and I want photos/videos of puppies/dogs.....



## MaggieRoseLee

Ok, everyone......

I want everyone to go thru their old and new photos AND videos of their puppies, and/or get out the camera. Because I want the talented and wonderful people on this site to post pictures and ideas of the places/things they've done with their pups during the first year to socialize them.

This should be a great way to give all the newbies ideas of what they can also do with their pups. I want that thinking outside of the box, as well as all the other ideas we've come up with. Let's see who's the most creative!

Why we do this? Check out the following sites!

http://susangarrettdogagility.com/2015/05/have-you-tried-a-puppy-adventure-trip/

https://www.total-german-shepherd.com/GSDSocialization.html

http://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/8d4174_58683ff78034453a97331cb1b50bdf23.pdf

Dr. P's Dog Training Library: Puppies

Articles / Puppiest 1st Night, 1st Year

When and why you may NOT want to socialize ---> http://www.clickertraining.com/node/3953


----------



## Rügen

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Oooo I got one!

I took my 11 week old GSD to the Salt Lake City Mormon temple grounds! 

Check off:
Kids, seniors, police, people of diverse ethnicities, sunglasses and hats!

He even met a 3 month old baby!

At the end of the day he was full of confidence and thinks everyone is in love with him!


----------



## Barb E

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*








No pictures from the first year, but this is at 2 and the new addition of the pack.

In front of my local library, which is within walking distance from my house. Dante







the Library. Not only does he get to train and meet new people but they have fountains that he gets to play in during the summer!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Keefer at 5-1/2 months old, meeting cows at a local Regional Park for the first time










Ho hum, more cows...










Dena & a new friend










At the brewpub










Going to the beach










Keefer plays in the ocean










Dena wades in the San Francisco Bay at 4-1/2 months old










Listening to music at a street party










And at a music festival in Golden Gate Park


----------



## Sherush

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Jesse graduating Puppy Education started at 10 weeks old and 6 puppies in the class graduated at 20 week (due holidays)




Jesse in doggy daycare - started at 4 months and turning 7 months old June 7th



Also Jesse goes to peoples homes to play with their dogs, goes to football games, walks at a man made lake where a ton of people are, and going to Woofstock this Saturday in Toronto, socialized with kids of all ages in neighborhood, and at Petsmart weekly.


----------



## Sherush

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

ADDED: Also Jesse goes to the City of Brampton Park where there is a farm with all different kinds of animals there and meets and greets them, as well there is a skate board park we have sociliazed him to, we also socialized him to fireworks. He gets three walks a day, 2 around neighborhood and 3rd goes in vehicle to go somewhere new, been to conservation area, walks in woods, in city parks, on roadways, going camping for 3 weeks this summer in 3 different locations. Also once in a while we tie him out front of the house while we sit out there so he can watch the goings on in the neighborhood. We also take him in vehicle if we are going to pick up food or milk to get him use to sitting in the vehicle without us.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

some great shots and really thinking out of the box! Keep them coming! Here are a couple of my dog(s):

Taking my dogs WITH my nephews to a National Park!










Bretta at an indoor pet expo meeting a BIG cow:










Meeting my friend, her child in a stroller, their yellow Lab and heading off for an off leash hike in the woods...Bretta was only about 12 weeks old (sable puppy)










Just hiked 2 miles, and then the dogs were swimming. These are my friends, their 2 Labs plus my 3 dogs and the sable GSD Bretta is only 4 months old..


----------



## lcht2

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

these are pics of tyson playing with a pup my mother fostered 



























and then tyson with my daughter


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

This isn't being socialized in "public" but it is getting a puppy used to different footing. Does that count? (Or maybe I should say a puppy getting HERSELF used to different footing since she does it on her own.)


----------



## Sherush

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Oh I found one thing today I never thought of until I was walking Jesse this morning and we came in view of a "two headed monster" Jesse was scared... I called over to the man who had his grandson 1 year old on his shoulders if he could help me get Jesse not to be afraid of him. The man and child were great and took Jesse a few minutes but eventually went up to the man very slowly to take a treat, then the man put the kid down and Jesse was like "wow people stack up" So find somone to put put a child or adult or both on their shoulders....


----------



## Sherush

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Here is Jesse 7 months old at my nephew's football game on June 15, 2008

]


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

BlackGSD and Sherush, those are exactly the type of photos I wish more people would post! Thinking outside the normal 'dog in the yard' to set up situation to challenge our pups and expose them to new things!

And it doesn't have to be in a crowd. Just not something normal in the house/yard. The footing stuff was great. And the football game was another great situation! Caras_GSD and BarbE are also on the right track with their dogs.

Hope people keep the photos coming!


----------



## KCandMace

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

This is a great thread. I love to see the pups in all sorts of situations.

At the dog club...









Camping...









Playdates with friends...









Parks and zoos that allow dogs...


















They have also gone with us to restaurants where we can eat outside with them.


----------



## Sherush

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Here is Jesse again, as we continue to socialize him, he was taken to Gage Park for a Jazz Concert outside June 19th, 2008






Jesse is going next Sunday to the Blue Jay baseball game in Toronto and I will try to get photos of it as well as of the dog parade he will be part of before the game and also seating area in the skydome


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Here are more of Siren doing even more "different footing". The first ramp is VERY noisy metal, and the docks MOVE a LOT.


----------



## Sherush

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Here is Jesse again taken today June 21st at a Parent and Pup meeting today June 21st. That is me playing with Jesse my 7 month old GSD and a 4 month old doberman puppy coming to join in and on other hand 2 year old doberman and 1 year old retriever.

URL=http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2966968470057877845uXhyEL]







[/URL]

I am 42 and stronger than a shepherd and doberman pulling in opposite directions


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

The first time Elle (GSD mix) met Emma (GSD pup 8 weeks)









Outside when they're were kids out (not in the photo) playing frisbee









Elle watching Miracle On 34th Street with my Dad on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Sherush

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Ok I am too lazy to do this 2 times... here is my other posting in pictures where Jesse went to the Toronto Blue Jays baseball game on June 29, 2008

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=725915


----------



## Sherush

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Here are some photos taken during 2008 Canada Day Celebrations that we took of Jesse at Burton Cummings concert and fireworks, he was a very good boy. A family (we have never met before) was sitting beside us and their young daughter kept aproaching Jesse to pet him and he would kiss her face and by the time the fireworks were going on she was lying on his back and cuddling him (no photo of that as was way too dark out and didn't want to get the crowd mad with a flash).






Yes I have made a lot of postings here because we take Jesse out all the time to new and different things - working on having a dog I can take anywhere and being bomb proof.


----------



## Lola1969

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Ozzy with his posse at Lewis Ginter Botanical Gardens. Once a month during the warm months they allow dogs after 5 pm.

Ozzy is older than 1 but I think events like this are crucial to keep up with as far as socialization goes!


----------



## Sherush

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Jesse for the first time this weekend at Wasaga Beach, Ontario, Canada, playing in the Georgian Bay Lake.


----------



## kess&ellie

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

I didn't get pictures of this but we were up north this last weekend (13 of us in all so lots of attention there for the puppy) and some of us went to a local firework display at the harbor. I knew kessler and Ellie weren't bothered by fireworks and Koda didn't care either. He was happy to get attention from people passing by and looked up to watch some of the fireworks but the noise didn't bother him at all.


----------



## agilegsds

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Non-GSD - here's Flirt, my Gordon Setter, 18 weeks old at Lake Michigan in Racine, WI. We started the day at an agility trial with Kayto in Milwaukee where, in addition to walking around and meeting people and dogs and watching the trial, she was crated next to the parking lot in a park. Then to Racine for a walk around the harbor, meeting a wide variety of people and a teeny Shih Tzu. Walked across some narrow wooden piers right on the water. Then we stopped for a drink at an outdoor dog-friendly bar on the lake. Finally a quick dip in the lake for the girls before heading home. I was thrilled with Flirt's reaction when a car, dragging a string of beer cans, drove right by us . She wasn't the slight bit rattled and instead thought it was really cool and wanted to chase it. I wish I had brought the camera, but only got a few shots with the cell phone.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

agilegsds, ANY breed is welcome! All to get us to think 'out of the box' on where we can bring our dogs, or things we can do to challenge them!


----------



## chevysmom

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

We try to take Chevy wherever dogs are allowed. He loves to go to car shows, walks, the stores, etc. I'm hoping Shya will be the same way! Here are a few photos from one of our more recent adventures with Chevy:
At the end of June, the Animal Planet Expo came to my city. I took my daughter and Chevy up there, the rest of the family had other plans and Shya stayed home since she was still very young and I didn't want to take any chances. It was a lot of fun, lots of demos, frisbee dog show, games and activites for kids, etc. We saw only one other German Shepherd there! Chevy got lots of attention from everyone which he loved. There was one unruly child who kept running up and practically jumping on him while the parent just stood there







. And one parent who told their child they couldn't pet Chevy "Because that is a German Shepherd and they bite!" But otherwise it was great. So here are a few photos...it was hard handling the leash and taking pics! 

The Expo entrance:









My daughter went in the moonwalk and Chevy was sure to keep his eye on her the entire time:










My daughter and Chevy:










Taking a break from all the excitement:










My daughter (and her huge goodie bag) joins Chevy in taking a break:


----------



## Sherush

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Here is Jesse again - we went to Chingousy Park Petting Zoo and met some farm animals. Here are the photos of Jesse with goat and pig, he also met chickens, ponies, mule, peacocks and rabbits.


----------



## Sherush

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Here is Jesse again, he is standing beside extended family dog Mindy at the Bad Lands in Ontario, Canada (first time for him and us).


----------



## Kayla's Dad

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Lancer chillin at his first social outing.










Didn't get any pics of him interacting with the other dogs (I was watching him a bit more then since this was his first outing) but here is another "newbie" sheltie playing.


----------



## jesusica

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

These are all limited to what is already on photobucket.

Pancho




























Flash

Lots of noise coming from these strange tools Dad is using and Flash isn't scared at all!









Flash tours the Texas A&M campus during a football weekend.









And he parties before and after the game at The Chicken.


----------



## Sherush

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Jesse at 9 months on his very first camping trip and boat ride and visiting Flower Pot Island in Tobermory, Ontario, Canada

*Jesse on picnic table*
URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2549358400102936486CMYQFz]







[/URL]

*Jesse relaxing right after we first set up - very comfortable in the pop up trailer*




*Jesse at his first campfire*


*Jesse with his life jacket on getting ready for first boat trip.*


*Jesse on the Zodiac Boat waiting for rest of passengers to load and get going.*


*Jesse on the Zodiac Boat on the way to Flower Pot Island on August 14, 2008*


*Jesse climbing very long stair case up to caves in cliff on Flower Pot Island*


*Jesse standing on rocks by water edge waiting on waves to come in.*


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Wow, Jesse has SO much fun!









Dena & Keefer got to go to a baseball game too: 

Watching the A's play the White Sox










Taking a snooze break


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

GREAT NEW PHOTOS!!! 

Keep um coming! Love all the dogs but wish people would also be adding the stuff with the younger pups (I want it all







)


----------



## hockeytown

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Here is Tripp at Hines Park (in MI). I'm not sure who the Lab dog is, but they were having a ball together.


----------



## hockeytown

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

I have a few more pictures to add from "Paws in the Park" last weekend.


----------



## rglbegl

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

2 screaming 7 year old
2 tennis balls
1 leash


1 great opportunity to socialize my dog


----------



## rglbegl

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Time to meet some babies.
We actually had to wear her out before this shot was possible


----------



## focker

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

i would love to show our pictures with my pup.
can anyone pls tell me how to attach pictures?


----------



## kelso

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Register for a photobucket account..it is pretty easy
this post explains how to post pics in detail

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=799247&page=1#Post799247


----------



## focker

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Here are the pics of my 2 month old GSD having our morning dog walk at the nearby
sisters monastery & retreat house.










we're watching people having their early morning run


----------



## rainydaygoods

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

What a fun topic!







Love all these pictures and ideas for outings! 

I've had my puppy Charlie for just over a month now, and we're having a great time doing new things with him. 

Some of the fun things we've done, on top of our normal walks and training:

His first hike - in the Petroglyph National Monument here in Albuquerque (we were with some friends that day):










(We were very impressed at how well he handled all the different surfaces - we hiked down to the bottom of the canyon here - he did great! We love to hike and go camping and it is so fun to take Charlie along with us - we're really lucky to have lots of great trails nearby where dogs are allowed on-leash.)

Obedient and attentive at a Sheep and Wool Festival:










(We'd had him for just over a week here, and this was his first big "lots of people outing;" what you can't see is that around us here were about 50 people, and we were a few yards away from all the booths at the festival, which allowed dogs... and within eyesight of pens of sheep and llamas!! I was, honestly, shocked that he was able to stay calm and listen to me. This festival is also where I discovered that he has a "thing" for kids - he really seems to like them!)

Riding in a car (a good skill to have, yes?):










My fiance Jacob giving him his first bath: 










...three guesses who got more wet by the end...

And, a regular evening view, me and my pup, in shadow:










Just like the song says: 

_Not a soul can bust this team in two...
We stick together like glue. _


----------



## TheGermanShedder

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

These are from Enoch's visit to the fire station. He was three months old. 











Due to the resizing, you cannot see it in this picture, but Enoch is licking the tool.


----------



## Andy Gerber

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

dex with my friend's 10 1/2 yr old female... he was probably @ 3 months old here-



















wow, i guess i don't have too many pics of him with other dogs... i'll work on that!


----------



## rainydaygoods

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Charlie (7 months), at the local National Monument - there are miles of trails here and all kinds of different surfaces to try!

Volcanic rocks at the edge of the canyon, to climb and explore (he just started climbing up to explore these today - yay!)










Sandy trails:










Very rocky soil:










Dirt and sagebrush to run and pounce through (this is a *great* place to let him off-leash to play and practice the all-important recall!):










A tired puppy is a good puppy!


----------



## CarLooSHoo

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Meesha is best friends with our neighbor's husky


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Halo goes to the brewpub:










That was her first visit there, she's been twice more since then. That day there was a Double IPA (beer) festival just down the street, so after lunch we walked over to do a little beer tasting, and she met tons more people! No pictures of that, unfortunately, I was handling both dogs outside while Tom went inside for refills. 

Last weekend at Point Isabel - meeting a pug










Meeting a yorkie










Running with Keefer and a lab










Climbing on rocks and playing in the SF Bay



















Yesterday at Fairmont Ridge - with cows!


----------



## zyppi

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Jack in show


----------



## matildacroley

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

social butterfly lol


----------



## big_dog7777

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

A few pictures of Lowen meeting a summer school class when she was about 10 months...
























She loves small children...

























She also met her sister at about 7 months...









And again at about 14 months - they really hit it off.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

This is such a great post, I went through every single one of them and wrote down ideas. I have a huge list. Now that my puppy has a few set of shots under him I feel more comfortable taking him out to get him used the world as much as I can! Now I just have to find the dog friendly places I can take him too..


----------



## rjvamp

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

If Anyone attends the Walk for Animals in your area, please make sure to post  I hope to attend the Walk this year and will post. Thanks MaggieRoseLee for the reminder for this thread!


----------



## KCandMace

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Some new places we took the dogs to...
SV GSD show. Ring side seats so Mace watched other dogs go running in circles and also got to meet others there watching. He also got to say Hi to some of his showline cousins. lol










Went to Oma's house for a visit. Also went for a walk in the fields where we met other dogs, people on bicycles and roller blades.










Next week we are going for a walk in a different town for more training/socializing in a foreign place.

Went to a flea Market a couple weeks ago.

Our next real challenge will be moving to America! staying with a bulldog for a couple weeks until we can move into our new house!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Halo goes to the beach



















And plays and swims in the SF Bay


----------



## Legend14

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Here is Shadow's first boat ride and introduction to scuba divers. She did pretty well until she saw the scuba diver coming up out of the water and then she wanted to back out of the boat, but I lured her back in with treats. I ended up getting wetter than she did, as there was water coming in the boat!


----------



## PlatinumEq

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomWow, Jesse has SO much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dena & Keefer got to go to a baseball game too:
> 
> Watching the A's play the White Sox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a snooze break


How do you get them into a baseball game? Too cute...


----------



## Kayla's Dad

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*



> Originally Posted By: PlatinumEq
> How do you get them into a baseball game? Too cute...


Both the A's and Giants have a "Dog Day at the park" event each year. Several other teams do it as well-there was one in Texas recently.


----------



## ernie18

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Here are Halo & Keefer at this year's Dog Day event - watching the Oakland A's beat the Angels:


----------



## elisabeth_00117

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Stark's puppy adventures = from 8 weeks to 18.5 weeks.

Auntie Jen and Stark at his first offical vet visit.









Stark and Senna at the park, trying out all of the different equipment.









Stark being taught doggie manners by his cousin Senna.









Stark learning how to swim.









Stark meeting a bunch of new friends.









Three Golden's and a Shepherd. Our nightly puppy playdate.









Another vet visit - bee sting - emergency vet.









Stark at Grandpa and Grandma's house with his big sister Beau (lives with my parents).









Stark learning how to behave around the pool after he fell in.









Stark spending some quiet time with big sister Beau.









Stark swimming at the lake.









Learning to walk on slippery wet rocks and some swimming.









Stark trying to get up on the wet slippery rock.









Going for a hike.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

This weekend has been all about socializing!

Here are some photo's I thought I would share.

Stark at puppy class.




































Our fun filled day at Puppy Pawlooza.


----------



## Doubleminttwin

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Baya playing with my friends dogs


----------



## BlackPuppy

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

I wish this was my photo. Click on the link and click on the very last photo of the 4 week old puppies with the horse. 

http://www.everyoneweb.com/lakenois/Pr_Fotoalbum_Tonen.aspx?WebID=lakenois&BoomID=B1&FotoalbumID=F15


----------



## rockhead

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

How about a playdate video?

Rookie and Monty Playdate


----------



## ernie18

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

first swimming trip!


----------



## mjbgsd

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Akbar at Target


----------



## selzer

*Re: I want photos of puppies being socialized.....*

Here are a few:


----------



## JKlatsky

Not a puppy, but some pretty bizarre socialization! 

Well, if you want some bizarre, rarely seen people for socialization there's nothing like a Renaissance Festival. I know Ike is the old guy, and probably doesn't need as much socialization, but I wanted to check it out for the first time with a dog I knew was going to be Ok. We went and got a free pass to come back again...so I think next time we'll take the puppy. 

Post Joust, meeting William, our hero! Man encased in metal. 









Kisses for the sweaty stinky man...









Hanging out by the "War Horse Ride", what you can't see is the man with the turkey leg that Ike is much more interested in. 









Hmm. Never seen one of those before.









Less than interested in the Maypole dancers.







Click this bar to view the full image.









Ike loved this lady with the claws. She gives really good scratches.









Guy dressed as a plant collecting for his "Hedge Fund". This was closest we got to trouble all day because Ike was pretty sure when he waved his hand around that it was some kind of toy. 










Anyway, it was loads of fun, and neat for Ike. It's also open until the end of March, if anyone wants to make a trip. You have to fill out paperwork, sign a liability waiver, and bring proof of rabies and pay $10. They also do a brief temperament test after you get in the gate, where a costumed worker rather exhuberantly pets your dog. (Although I saw a couple people and I think Ike got a more thorough test because he was big and looked more dangerous). Still really cool event.


----------



## Miss Molly May

*Molly meeting grade 4 students*

My wife invited Molly and I to the school she teaches at to meet her students.
View attachment 1240


View attachment 1241


View attachment 1242


View attachment 1243


View attachment 1244


View attachment 1245


----------



## SnoopandWolfy

My 15wk puppy Wolfy had a play today with a massive Rhodesian Ridgeback


----------



## Konotashi

His first time out! Uncle Bear's, bar and grill. 









Ozzy playing fetch with two little boys at the park. 









A little girl at Barktober fest.









GSDs at Barktober fest.


----------



## DJEtzel

I have quite the variety of pictures/breeds here... All under one year of age except for the few of Frag and the kitten at the end, he's a few months over a year there.

Beagles have to know how to fetch the mail.









Learning to fetch/swim in the lake (just a dragline, not being held, around other dogs)



























GSD pup at the park meeting my beagle









Getting a bath









Learning to where a hat









Going for a car ride


















At the memorial day parade









At the park, playing with puppies & GSDs




































My graduation party; which bouncy house!


















And with kitty


----------



## CaseysGSD

Social puppy class

















Going for a walk next to the motorized car









And the big scary workout ball! this is the only object she has evey been scared of, now we have gotten her to take treats of it!


----------



## HeyJude

My Harley met the grandkids for the first time... He did very well, loved playing with them. He starts puppy classes on Thursday, I'll get photos of that.


----------



## JanaeUlva

No pics sorry. When Minka was a puppy we made weekly excursions to the State Capital during lunch hour. We saw everything imaginable - groups of kids, individual kids, skateboarders, construction of every kind, homeless folks, a lake with docks and rocking piers, heated grates covering deep pits with warm air blowing out, neat walls to walk on, benches to jump up on, sprinklers to play in, squirrels, other dogs on leash, bike riders and joggers, trains, buses, big trucks with loud air brakes, cranes and jack hammers, reflective glass buildings, etc. These excursions were all about socialization so I allowed her as much time as she needed to investigate and/or watch things. We only moved on when she wanted to move on. I pretty much let her pick her path of direction and pace; I was mainly their to keep her safe and give her positive feedback. Those excursions were fun and often exhausting. We met so many neat people who almost always asked if she was a black lab or a shepherd cross. Amazing how much her total black color threw people off. One guy was convinced that I had been ripped off because GSD are not totally black


----------



## Nana

Molly at the Birthday party today!!

TONS of PEOPLE, other dogs and LOTS of farm equipment!!


----------



## cassadee7

Oh I wish I'd brought the camera today! Saber met a duckling and it was sooo cute! (Farm store). Will try to remember to bring it next time.


----------



## Casey's Parents




----------



## Dixie May

*Thank you!*

This is great thank you!

With a new puppy (14 weeks, man time flies) we are scrambling to figure out different ways to socialize her! 

Once a week we go for yogurt, sit outside the shop and let Dixie meet anyone & everyone. She's completely comfortable since she has her own bowl of vanillia! Besides this and weekly Petsmart trips we are lost as to different options!

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## missykel3

Here is a video of my dog Koda playing with my new pup Hugo





Here is a video of both my dogs out with my chickens





And I have a few photos of him playing in the pool, playing with the sleeve, meeting our cat for the first time


----------



## 4score

I was just talking to our breeder and she often takes the pups to the airport! They're allowed in there, since dogs are always coming off planes, etc. Lots of people, bags, loud noises. Great for a pup to experience.


----------



## Pepper311

Here Is a video sorry if it's a bit long. Big pup little dog and kid.
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj223/pepy311/pets/141bc017.mp4


----------



## AgileGSD

Savvy and upside down baby pools - confidence with noise and movement









Savvy and Sander wait their turn at 4H training









Savvy playing outside of 4H judging ring at the training club









Savvy and Whim playing outside of our set up at a big dog show









Savvy balancing









Savvy, Baby Belgian, Whimsy and Ziggy out for a walk



























Savvy and a Big Blue Hippo









PierShep! Savvy on Jackson Street Pier in Sandusky (Cedar Point Amusement Park is in the far background):









Savvy's first time swimming


----------



## AgileGSD

And a few more!

Savvy at the Flea Market









Savvy at family 4th of July Picnic









Savvy in a Box









Savvy at another 4H judging









Savvy playing with my friend's Mal puppy. Taken when I dropped him off to spend the week at their house.











Savvy Lure Coursing


----------



## Anthony8858

Here's a video of Kira and her best friend.

Kira's working her prey drive


----------



## carmspack

Sherush said:


> Here are some photos taken during 2008 Canada Day Celebrations that we took of Jesse at Burton Cummings concert and fireworks, he was a very good boy. A family (we have never met before) was sitting beside us and their young daughter kept aproaching Jesse to pet him and he would kiss her face and by the time the fireworks were going on she was lying on his back and cuddling him (no photo of that as was way too dark out and didn't want to get the crowd mad with a flash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have made a lot of postings here because we take Jesse out all the time to new and different things - working on having a dog I can take anywhere and being bomb proof.


 
Nice job with your dog - but for the kids safety in the future I would have not let her approach like this. The girl - and her family - need to learn the risks . Do this to the wrong dog and there are many , the girl would not have a face left .


----------



## rainy1023

My 15 year old and 4 year laying with Indie. I don't know if them loving her is considered socialization At least it is developing a bond. She was laying with my 4 year old this morning she was kissing him and he was so gentle it was great. My husband and I are very happy with how is bonding with our kids.


----------



## mycobraracr

Mina at 7 or 8 weeks at the beach in NC. Mina at the snow in CA just a picture of her at the park climbing on all the kid stuff (her favorite thing), and a couple pictures of her playing with her dog friends ( Sisters and parents dogs).


----------



## CookieTN

These are pictures of puppies from a litter my uncle's GSD had a few years ago. Five weeks old in these pictures.



















http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh95/graydawntreader/100_3885.jpg


----------



## gmcwife1

Various pictures of our pup being socialized. Nita is our daughter's 4-H dog.

Sabrina and Nita working on showmanship at their weekly training meeting, at their weekly beginning obedience class, at a rally workshop at a weekend 4-H dog retreat, Sabrina sharing some of her strawberries with Nita at the Strawberry Festival this past weekend.


----------



## gmcwife1

I forgot my favorite picture of Nita with her friends at doggy daycare


----------



## FF20

Here is Bandit a few days ago at 11 weeks, hanging out with the guinea pigs. Now whenever I call the guinea pigs name, he will stop what he's doing. he'll go lay next to the cage and watch them for a while. Usually until he falls asleep. I should get a video of that haha.


----------



## Castlemaid

FF20 said:


> 11 week old German Shepherd with guinea pigs - YouTube
> 
> Here is Bandit a few days ago at 11 weeks, hanging out with the guinea pigs. Now whenever I call the guinea pigs name, he will stop what he's doing. he'll go lay next to the cage and watch them for a while. Usually until he falls asleep. I should get a video of that haha.


Now that is precious!


----------



## gmcwife1

FF20 said:


> 11 week old German Shepherd with guinea pigs - YouTube
> 
> Here is Bandit a few days ago at 11 weeks, hanging out with the guinea pigs. Now whenever I call the guinea pigs name, he will stop what he's doing. he'll go lay next to the cage and watch them for a while. Usually until he falls asleep. I should get a video of that haha.


Very sweet!


----------



## Castlemaid

Socialization is also about exposing your dogs to the bigger world:

Helicopter Hangar:









Office environment:









Playground equipment:


----------



## llombardo

Castlemaid said:


> Socialization is also about exposing your dogs to the bigger world:
> 
> Helicopter Hangar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office environment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playground equipment:


These are cute. I was at the park with my dog and had no kids of my own with me. She decided that she didn't need our kids and went right on the playground equipment with the other kids She had a blast.


----------



## Kobe1309

Great stuff

Where do you take your dogs?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

kobe1309 said:


> great stuff
> 
> where do you take your dogs?


everywhere!


----------



## BirdBrad

Heres some pictures of my dog Harley, not super artsy but they get the job done


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Link check/edit


----------



## KarmaPuppy

These are older photos (as old as august anyways..) 

first two is a camping trip to the UP of Michigan. Met lots of dogs, and went into real water (not a bath) for the first time. Also first LONG car/truck ride, and first time 'tied up'.. She did very well on all of it, minus the chewing of random things in the back seat of my truck lol

Next one is our small town dog/animal show. She took 'small dog' champion with my 4 year old (holding trophy) while wearing a pink tu-tu and a blue tu-tu the day before. This went very well. Was around various other breeds and temperaments of dogs, and even socialized with the two legged upright walking animals of my town. Everyone asked permission when wanting to pet her, and all admired her pink tu-tu


----------

